# ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*GROUP BUY IS OVER!! -- ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII*

*THIS GROUPBUY IS OVER!!*
You've been asking, now its here. Up-to-Day information about the group can be found on our message forums. The last group buy for the MKIV was very successful. Everyone who participated received the maximum savings. This group buy should be the same. 











_Modified by [email protected] at 5:14 PM 10-8-2003_


----------



## 3WheelGTi (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

Paul, you posted this because you must secretly have known that I replaced my rear brakes last week...
Now a front upgrade would be nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (3WheelGTi)*

We've been waiting for you to complete the project so we could get this group buy started..







How's the VR6 treating you?


----------



## 3WheelGTi (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

The VR is doing well. It might have a GIAC chip in its near future. I'd just need a reflash from 'AA' to 'N' which I'm told is possible.


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

why the difference in top end price on the rear rotors? as long as they're the 4x100 bolt pattern ( i see no indication otherwise) they're all the same, VW part # 357 615 601 and the 5x100 are listed as 357 615 601B both are listed in the ETKA parts cd, so an indication'd be helpful


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (vwman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwman53* »_why the difference in top end price on the rear rotors? as long as they're the 4x100 bolt pattern ( i see no indication otherwise) they're all the same, VW part # 357 615 601 and the 5x100 are listed as 357 615 601B both are listed in the ETKA parts cd, so an indication'd be helpful

They are in fact different part numbers. Of course our margin is not the same on all our products, and group buys are all about getting the biggest discount to the customer.


----------



## Ikedu (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

is the price listed for hte front rotors for one rotor or 2


----------



## Ikedu (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

I would like to get in on this for a set of rears, slotted and drilled with bearing kits, I can press them myself.
Do I need to call you and make the order or what?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (Ikedu)*

You can call it in 800/924-5172 or place the order on-line & in the notes section put a little note how you would like this order to be placed under the MK3 GB


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (Ikedu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ikedu* »_is the price listed for hte front rotors for one rotor or 2

Prices are as pairs..


----------



## Pape (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

Do the savings depend on the number or people who order a specific style of disc, or on the total number of orders?
Also is there any idea how many people have placed orders?


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (Pape)*

total number ordered i believe. front seperate from rear though


----------



## Darth2 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

Just to clarify, and please excuse my not even going to the end of the thread to see if anyone else asked already, but are the price points stated in the group buy spreadsheet PER pair, ie. the price for a PAIR of rotors, or are they the price PER ROTOR if you buy a PAIR?
EG., A3 (96-99) 11.3", Slotted Only---$99.95 (@20+buyers) For this price, plus shipping I would receive a PAIR of rotors, one left and one right.
Thanks


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

yes, the prices are for a PAIR of rotors


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (vento3883)*

Listen people!!! You guys need to get onto this group buy! I talked to Jack over at ECS and he said that with this group buy, there will be a surprise on brake pads. You need to call him or email him about this or let me know and I will forward it to him. There were a lot of people interested in this and it seems like not a lot of people have gone through with it. If everyone that was _interested_ in the group buy saying that they would do it, we would have over 20 people!! Again, please order your brakes!!! He also said that there is something for the SS lines in the works. Please email me at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

TTT!!!


----------



## miss-communication (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (vento3883)*

how many people are in on this?


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

At the moment, there are 2 people who have actually signed up. People, please get with it. Like I said before, there were a lot more people out there that "said" they were going to get in on this if I got it together and here it is and we only have 2 people?! Start signing up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (vento3883)*

yes we only have 2 people signed up 
I find this hard to belive from the amount of people that called or e-mailed or im'ed me begging us to offer this !
for those people that order pads with their new rotors 
I will give you 5.00 off on each set of pads ordered!!!!!
So come on people lets get going don't wait till the last minute 
It's not like we charge your card right away it is not charged till they ship


----------



## Pape (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Okay I just submitted my order so I guess that is three people signed up! Let's get on this people!


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

Let's keep this up! Tell your friends out there that are not texers about this if they have MkIIIs!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (vento3883)*

up to 4 fronts
2 on the rears


----------



## Pape (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

buh-ump!


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (Pape)*

Guys, jump in on this deal.
I participated in the GB for the MKIVs and wasn't dissapointed!
The peeps @ ECS are great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll definitely be doing business with them again in the near future once more funds become available!


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

Come on people!!! A week and a half left!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (vento3883)*

5 people on fronts
3 people on rears
where are all the people that were im'ing me to do this GB


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

Listen up! If everyone waits until we have close to 20 people before they sign up...guess what? THERE WILL NEVER BE 20+ PEOPLE SIGNED UP!!! If all the people that have IMed me or emailed me saying they want to wait for more people to sign up, we would have our 20 already.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: (vento3883)*

You have to think of GBs like this...
If there's a significant incentive to buy a high cost item before it's needed, people will participate.
If the company organizing the GB already has the lowest prices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , there's not much point in running a GB since effectively the competetive price makes it a perpetual GB (i.e. "near GB pricing" day in/day out).
GB discounts need to be steeper or else people will wait until they really need whatever the GB offers...this is what you see.


----------



## Darth2 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

Who is the manufacturer of the rotors? Ate? Zimmerman? Brembo? Hope this isn't a dumb question. Kinda' feel like I don't know enough about ECS to know better.
Very interested in a set of both, but puzzled that the price for a pair is so low compared to the dealer (even their aftermarket supplier!). Am I naive? Just lookin' for a better set than stock VW, drilled and slotted aside.
Thanks


----------



## Pape (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (Darth2)*

Remider to everyone to get in on this deal. Last I heard there were five orders in, so you are definately saving money! I know there has been some negative comments about ECS in the last few days but there has been far more POSITIVE feedback.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (Darth2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth2* »_Who is the manufacturer of the rotors? Ate? Zimmerman? Brembo? Hope this isn't a dumb question. Kinda' feel like I don't know enough about ECS to know better.


Give me your specific model & I'll tell you exactly what they will be


----------



## Darth2 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

1997 Jetta GLX (VR6, ABS)


----------



## Ikedu (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (Darth2)*

I put my order in today for a set of rears
there are now 5 for fronts and 4 for rears
lets make this happen


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_
Give me your specific model & I'll tell you exactly what they will be

98 VR6 GTI
Looking to get 11.3" drilled and slotted fronts and rears.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (schrickedVR6)*

Brembo fronts
Bradi Rears


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

keep it coming people!!! Only a couple days left!!


----------



## Darth2 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

Never heard of Bradi. Where are they made? Any consideration for different wear characteristics and/or pads compared with Brembo's on the front? I know the bias is to the front anyway, but thought i would ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (Darth2)*

they are made in italy
you should have no issues with their product


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

up to six fronts 5 rears


----------



## A2VR6Golfie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

well Im in for a set of the fronts slotted rotors with red box pads. Thanks Jack. 
Ok people lets get this thing going! We are in for nice deals. Get moving...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

OK fence sitters we have 6 fronts and 5 rears tomorow is the last day
you can call all day 800-924-5172 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTspeed (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

I've heard Crossdrilled rotors tend to crack in a versitile climate cause it gets very cold here in winter and over 105 in the summer every year.
is this cracking rumor true?


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

Not much longer left people!!!! Get on this!!!


----------



## A2VR6Golfie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (GTspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTspeed* »_I've heard Crossdrilled rotors tend to crack in a versitile climate cause it gets very cold here in winter and over 105 in the summer every year.
is this cracking rumor true?

Go with the slotted rotors if your worried about cracking as they are less prone.


----------



## A2VR6Golfie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (A2VR6Golfie)*

Are we up to 10 yet?








Come on everyone lets jump on this!! This is a wicked deal!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (A2VR6Golfie)*

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY*
lets go fence sitters 
we have 7 fronts and 6 rears


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

8 fronts 6 rears


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

up to 9 fronts still 6 rears


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

were up to 10 fronts still 6 rears with only 10 min. to go


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

IT'S OVER


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

no online ordering???


----------



## Ikedu (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY IS OVER!! -- ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1059785
check out my post for an update on this group buy


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: GROUP BUY IS OVER!! -- ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII ([email protected])*

What are the featues of various very-common anti-corrosion platings? Zinc and nickel I recognize, but cadmium parts in-hand have always been colorful from high-copper bronze to yellow+blue gradients. The Autotech rotors are bronze'ish, and termed 'cadmium', so which is what?
[Edit: yeah, I get a little hyphen-happy.


----------



## Pape (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: GROUP BUY IS OVER!! -- ECS Tuning Brake Rotor Group Buy - VW MKIII (jhillyer)*

I took part in the ECS rotor Groupbuy that went on earlier this month and am more than happy with the customer service I received. Jack called me to tell me the the shipment was going out I recieved the parts I ordered very quickly. 
Props to ECS!


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

I hope all of you enjoyed the group buy who participated. Hope next time people don't sit around saying that they are going to participate but never do.


----------

